# Century 3200 W/A Fishbox drains



## afcopper15 (Dec 12, 2012)

I've "acquired" a 2007 Century 3200 W/A and I am getting it into shaper to run offshore. They only issue I am left with is the damn fish box drains…. I am not sure if they are connected to a macerator pump or what. I was only able to locate one macerator pump in the aft cabin, but I am pretty sure that it only connected to the toilet. 

Has anyone experienced a similar problem? Any ideas on how to get these fish boxes to drain properly?


----------



## Kenton (Nov 16, 2007)

No macerator means they drain either directly under the fishboxes out to sea. Or that they drain into the bilge which is nasty business. Good luck with the hunt. If they drain into the bilge i would think about plumbing in a macerator pump or one of those whale pumps.


----------



## afcopper15 (Dec 12, 2012)

*Macerator*

Thats the problem… I don't know if there is a macerator at all… All I know is the fish boxes are holding water and that is no bueno…


----------



## Final Contender (Mar 18, 2014)

Try holding a water hose against the drains that you find outside the hull. See if you can back flush to the box/locate the right drain


----------



## TeaSea (Sep 28, 2013)

might be a valve closed somewhere


----------



## Kenton (Nov 16, 2007)

Oh I didn't realize they were holding water. Can you use a pipe snake and feed it through the drain?


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

Final Contender said:


> Try holding a water hose against the drains that you find outside the hull. See if you can back flush to the box/locate the right drain


 Do that and see if it blows it out.


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

Final Contender said:


> Try holding a water hose against the drains that you find outside the hull. See if you can back flush to the box/locate the right drain


Do that and then don't use them for fish anymore - just I've - and you won't have that problem.


----------



## AndyS (Nov 22, 2011)

My 23' Trophy has two fishboxes connected to a single macerater pump. 

Planning to install a valve before the pump so they can drain rainwater to the bilge when parked on the trailer ... but still pump out overboard when I'm on the water.


----------



## Chapman5011 (Mar 7, 2013)

Plunger it. 
If it's not draining then something has it clogged. Start easy, then make it difficult. 

On my boat, my self bail will stop letting water out. They clog up with a 6 ounce weight perfectly for what I've found


----------



## AndyS (Nov 22, 2011)

Chapman5011 said:


> Plunger it.
> If it's not draining then something has it clogged. Start easy, then make it difficult.
> 
> On my boat, my self bail will stop letting water out. They clog up with a 6 ounce weight perfectly for what I've found


That's not gonna help if they're connected to a macerator as he thinks they might be. He needs to find out how the drain lines run first.


----------



## afcopper15 (Dec 12, 2012)

*Problem solved*

As it turns out, they are not connected to a macerator at all.. Just a standard bilge pump… seems kinda pointless. At any rate, I will be changing the pump on monday and hopefully that fixes the problem. As soon as I located the pump and pulled it out, the boxes drained. Thanks for all of the responses!


----------



## Kenton (Nov 16, 2007)

Glad you got it worked out.


----------



## dockmaster (Sep 27, 2007)

I have Century 32 W/A sitting at my dock and each fish box has a separate macerator pump with the switch by the helm switches. The only way to drain the boxes is by the pump No valves as the plumbing is above the waterline.


----------



## AndyS (Nov 22, 2011)

Here's a macerator pump for sale in Elberta if the OP hasn't already purchased one:

http://pensacola.craigslist.org/boa/4421362058.html


----------



## AndyS (Nov 22, 2011)

Never mind. I bought it myself.!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I537 using Tapatalk


----------

